# sub box setups



## onecloudyday (Oct 6, 2002)

i know this probasbly has been gone over million times but i just got most of tmy system for the trunk and i was wondering if anyone has bult boxes for the trunk sides to install the subs in the openings, i would like to utilize the trunk as well as having a bad ass system so im looking at some box designs for the sides and dimensions or plans. also if anyone can give me a site that i might be able to get a decent price on a power cap for my amp let me know, thanks.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

have you ever worked with fiberglass? let me know if you would be willing to fiberglass


----------



## onecloudyday (Oct 6, 2002)

i have worked with fiberglass before but im not a pro at it though.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

are you up for a project.....its not hard, just time consuming


----------



## onecloudyday (Oct 6, 2002)

hell ya im up for anything, thats why im asking here. I want to make it right.


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Click here for some pics on trunk fiberglass projects:

http://www.hzemall.com/2000_acura_integra_gsr.htm

Here is a tutorial on fiberglassing:

http://web.njit.edu/~cas1383/proj/main/

I will be installing an 8" woofer in my wife's Pathfinder in the rear cargo area storage bin (its on the right hand side panel). And will be doing it in fiberglass/MDF enclosure. i will post some build pics.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

fiberglassing is easy, its just time consuming. Make sure you have on long sleeves and rubber gloves (i duct taped the gloves to the sleeves) because fiberglass is a bitch to get out of your skin, and it WILL stick.

Post pics of your build process


----------

